# Shampoo! HELP PLZ!



## teddybear118 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I just got a 10 week old maltese (teddy). I wanna give him a shower but im not sure what shampoo to use. He has cotton coat and hes a pure maltese. I want to use something that will keep his coat white and soft.


----------



## teddybear118 (Oct 5, 2012)

The ones i found and im considering are Tropiclean Awapuhi White Dog Shampoo, Tropiclean Natural Shampoo Papaya, and Tropiclean SPA Renew Pet Shampoo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

For many years I have found Tropiclean products to be very good. I have used many of their products and never had a problem.

At this time I am very happy with Chris Christensen shampoo, conditioner and grooming spray.

Different products are better for some coat types than others...you need to do a little trial and error.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tropiclean Awapuhi White Dog Shampoo can dry the coat out like all whitening shampoos so I wouldn't use that one more than every few months or so.

My groomer just recommended Tropiclean Papaya shampoo for Bailey. I am going to try it for the first time this weekend so I can let you know what I think.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have used several shampoos and conditioners and my favorite is Chris Christensen Spectrum 10, shampoo and the Spectrum 10 condtioner. It is super good, smells great and leaves the coat beautifully soft. That is my favorite and since I tried it a year ago that is all I use. I do wash Zoe's face everyday with Tropic Clean Spa Lavish Facial Scrub with Blueberry....I love these products. Good luck!!


----------



## teddybear118 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Tropiclean Awapuhi White Dog Shampoo can dry the coat out like all whitening shampoos so I wouldn't use that one more than every few months or so.
> 
> My groomer just recommended Tropiclean Papaya shampoo for Bailey. I am going to try it for the first time this weekend so I can let you know what I think.



Awsome yes please let me know what you think about it!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I actually use herbal shampoos for Gus and Grace - Gus has skin issues due to allergies. We bathe often due to that... so I needed a gentle shampoo for them.

We use Dr. Harvey's Herbal shampoo or DERMagic organic Shampoo Bars.

The Peppermint & Tea tree oil Bar and Lemongrass Spearmint Skin Rescue Bar are great for any skin symptoms... and I've actually found I like a bar better than liquid... Just me 

It seems to keep Gracie white... but I'm not really looking for that. Just something that will be gentle on their skin and help keep it healthy


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

I use any oatmeal shampoo and use egg yolk + water as conditioner every fortnight (I bathe Arthur weekly) 

Apprently egg yolk is really good and also helps moisturise the skin!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I have actually fallen in love with the shampoos from ( ROYAL PET CLUB) the sample they sent me was awesome even the dogs groomer fell in love with it..


----------



## teddybear118 (Oct 5, 2012)

I tried the earthbath mango tango and OMG teddy was soooo soft, white, and clean after! HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT!


----------



## Shi24137 (Oct 7, 2012)

Right now I use this Lavender shampoo made by GNC, I was told by a groomer not to use whitening shampoos until about 5-6 months old. It works great, it doesn't whiten as good as the whiteners but it gets the job done.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Tropiclean Awapuhi White Dog Shampoo can dry the coat out like all whitening shampoos so I wouldn't use that one more than every few months or so.
> 
> My groomer just recommended Tropiclean Papaya shampoo for Bailey. I am going to try it for the first time this weekend so I can let you know what I think.





teddybear118 said:


> Awsome yes please let me know what you think about it!


I finally got a chance to use the Tropiclean Papaya shampoo. We had three solid days of rain here so Bailey's bath got postponed.

I like the shampoo. Bailey smells great. It left his hair soft and very silky. I used a conditioner afterwards as I always do even though it is supposed to be a 2 in 1 shampoo.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Llo


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I use Kelco Plum White that I get from Amazon. Love it! Love the smell, and all my dogs, even my cotton-furred one, have the silkiest, nicest coat when I'm done. I also use the Kelco UltraSilk conditioner. It's the same one my groomer uses.


----------

